# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  A big shout out to Chosen Payments

## optical24/7

I wanted to give a big shout out and public "Thank you" to Michael (ODPayments) and Chosen Payments. We were having issues with some of our terminals and transactions when we started using our bank's CC services. It was nightmarish at times, lost communication, communication errors, not closing out at the end of the day, ect..

Since he's a sponsor here at Optiboard, I decided to give Michael a call. Man am I glad I did. He made our transfer to Chosen Payments seamless. We have multiple terminals at our two locations. He let us borrow the new terminals to make sure we were happy with them. They use duel processing (internet and phone lines.) They are super fast and we haven't had one hiccup since changing.


I was so disgusted with the lack of service and the terminal problems of our old provider that I would have picked any other company, but I'm glad I called Mike. Not only do we have great service, we're also saving almost 2k a year over our old provider! 

I don't recommend here often, but I highly recommend his company. 


( I don't work for nor get paid from the above company, unless you count the money I'm saving.)

----------


## Steve Machol

That's good to hear. Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## optical24/7

Update;

We just did a re-locate with one of my locations. Michael made the move seamless. We still haven't had one hic-up to date. These terminals are freaky fast! After 2 months I can say this company has done everything they said they'd do and more. Great company. Thanks Michael!

----------


## Dpareynolds

Do you rent or did you purchase your terminals? What kind are they?

----------


## ODpayments

> Do you rent or did you purchase your terminals? What kind are they?



We loaned the terminals to them and let them use them for a couple of months then they purchased them from us at cost.  The terminals are high speed dual com access terminals which means they plug into the internet and the phone line at the same time.  If the internet goes down they roll over to the phone lines.  many options in this area for you.  Virtual terminals are really great as well.  Get in touch with me so we can chat

Michael

----------

